# AI breeding



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

What breed is he registered with? What has he done, accomplishments? In other words, why is he still a stallion? Why would someone want to breed to him? Bottom line. You need to answer those questions before you worry about live cover or AI and shipping semen.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Not sure why people would be negative about AI - its the only thing most of the top UK studs will do now
Your stallion has to sell himself - performance and competition record, breeding, conformation and temperament.
If you can tick those boxes then advertise in as many places as possible
If you can show him halter or under saddle then do that too


----------



## rgoosman (Apr 17, 2015)

Legend is registered with freisian heritage horse. He was showed at the world finals in October took 2 3rd place ribbons with an inexperienced handler(me). His sire, Sjoerd is the most award winning freisian stallion in the US. Legend is only coming 3 and is in driving training as I type this.


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

Has he been scored by the freisian heritage horse association? competition for freisians is tough. I think AI is great for stallion safety and makes long distance breeding easier. That said AI is dangerous for the person collecting so make sure he is well mannered regardless of situation. I would focus more on getting him established within the freisian horse world before worrying about lining up mares.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

rgoosman said:


> Legend is registered with freisian heritage horse. He was showed at the world finals in October took 2 3rd place ribbons with an inexperienced handler(me). His sire, Sjoerd is the most award winning freisian stallion in the US. Legend is only coming 3 and is in driving training as I type this.


Ok, so you're getting him out and showing he's a worthy individual. That's good. 

For those who want live cover, just tell them you feel he's too valuable to take a chance on a breeding accident ending his career as a stallion. 

What I do with my stallion is to have the mare owner who wants live cover, send the mare down here and I collect the stallion and then AI the mare with the fresh, unextended collection. That way you can still do AI but you haven't done any additives, so the mare shouldn't have any bad reactions. That's the main complaint most folks I've run into have had, their mare is sensitive to whatever the extender is and ends up not settling. If they're insistent on live cover, you just have to decline their business if you don't want to do it.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

You tell them that You are following the tradition that Proud Meadows started....none of their stallions ever touched a mare!

Are you going to haul to a vet for collection every time you get a breeding? 

I wish I could see the picture. My internet is slow, and slower......


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

greentree said:


> You tell them that You are following the tradition that Proud Meadows started....none of their stallions ever touched a mare!
> 
> Are you going to haul to a vet for collection every time you get a breeding?
> 
> I wish I could see the picture. My internet is slow, and slower......


I don't see a photo either and my internet isn't slow.


----------



## rgoosman (Apr 17, 2015)

I will have to check my account and see what is up with the pic part. Yes I intend to haul for collection. Thank you all for your input.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Is he the horse in your barn pictures?

I think in that you say that he's half Friesian not purebred
If that's the case then you will need him to have a good competition record to appeal to anyone wanting to breed from him


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I went and looked at the pictures in your barn, and he IS gorgeous! 

Do you mind telling me who is training him to drive? He will be a first class carriage horse!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I think that in order to peak peoples interest you have to market him in a large way to get the word out. In order to market him you have to have something to say about him. Advertising goes a long way but it takes time.


----------

